# looking for another GSD



## Mydogeatspoop (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if there's anybody who remembers me. But, I used to come here alot years ago. 

I'm moving into a home where I can have a dog& I'd like to rescue a GSD this time. 
I've always gotten my dogs as puppies& need some guidance on rescuing. 

BTW - Hogan is still around the family& doing great. He's with my grandma & they have become inseparable since my Grandpa died. (The reason why Hogan isn't coming with me)


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

We just rescued our first dog, a 1-year-old GSD, from Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. I highly recommend them! Our experience with the group has been really amazing, and they always have really beautiful dogs in need of good homes.

If you're in the VA, NC, TN area, I'd recommend checking them out! 

I'm still new to this myself, but the one thing I've learned the most in the past few months is PATIENCE. Rescues have their separate issues and need lots of love, encouragement, and patience to work through them and adapt to your home. (Also, I wish someone had told me not to expect an immediate love-at-first-sight bond right away. It comes with time! At least, it did in my case.)

Best of luck to you on your search.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Look for a rescue group that keeps the dogs in private family homes for at least 3-4 weeks. Some rescues are more like shelter facilities, where the dogs are housed in kennels. At other places the dogs aren't really kept in the foster homes for long enough for anyone to get to know the dog. To my mind, the best part of rescue is that the dog has been in a family home long enough for you to have some idea of his temperament and how he reacts to certain things.


----------



## Mydogeatspoop (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you for the replies& good advice 

I'm in Michigan BTW


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

what part of MI?


----------



## Mydogeatspoop (Aug 13, 2004)

South eastern


----------

